# Showtime Extreme



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new "Showtime Extreme" dog food? I had a trainer tell me about it a couple of weeks ago and it cost much less than what I am feeding now. He said it is 30/20 with the number 1 ingredient being chicken and no corn. Just wondering if it is a quality feed or are you getting what you pay for?


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess no one has tried Showtime's new "Extreme" dog food?


----------



## labman626 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am using it. As of now my dog has been doing real well on it. She is on her second bag.


----------

